# catvos lift bent



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

have any of you ever bent the lower control arms? i was goin across a pit got on it an come out the other side with the fenders rubbin my tires! jus seein if it was a common problem


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

did the bolts get loose and egg out the holes on the mounting tabs?


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

nope it bent where the shocks mount, the welds broke loose it looks like


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

i could see if i was jumpin it or something it would be my fault but i was jus crossing a pit about 1-2ft deep


----------



## crazywes (Jan 27, 2011)

I would call Scott at catvos he is good about standing behind his products. I don't know if there is warranty on these but I would call.318.603.5451 They make the best lifts around. I'll be putting one on my XMR before long


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

yep thats what i did all their products they build have a lifetime structural warranty i sent em pics and they are building me a new set an said they will ship out when they get mine in....

i jus wanted to see if it was a common thing or if i was one of only a few people who have had problems, cause im one of those guys if there is any way possible for it to mess up or go wrong it can an will happen lol


----------

